# Dare To Be - Your Astrological Sign (June 28 - July 11)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is late, everyone! I have not been feeling well..

Our next theme is Dare To Be* Your Astrological Sign*! Chosen by *BeneBaby*, winner of *D2B **Bronzed Babe*!

*For your entries, you may either focus on color, the planet that rules your astrological sign, or the animal. This is intentionally open to broad interpretation.




*

*Here are the signs....*

*Capricorn:* Dec 23- Jan 20

*Aquarius:* Jan 21- Feb 19

*Pisces:* Feb 20- March 20

*Aries:* March 21- April 20

*Taurus:* April 21- May 21

*Gemini:* May 22- June 21

*Cancer:* June 22- July 22

*Leo:* July 23- August 21

*Virgo:* August 22-Sept 23

*Libra:* Sept 24- Oct 23

*Scorpio:* Oct 24-Nov 22

*Sagittarius:* Nov 23- Dec 22

I wasn't able to look up any inspirational pics, but I think *BeneBaby* has some to add for you guys. Feel free to add any inspirational pics if you find any!

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.







*PLEASE REMEMBER:* Images that appear to be photoshopped will not be entered into the voting poll. We would like to keep the focus on makeup application rather than photography/photoshopping abilities.


----------



## lilbit (Jun 28, 2007)

This could be lots of fun!!!

I need to put on my thinking cap


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmm... I like this one! So do we have to do the sign that is ours, or can we pick whichever one we want?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like a really cool theme!!

But, i don't think i can make myself look like a capricorn :S ..

Isn't that like some kind of animal with horns?


----------



## Manda (Jun 28, 2007)

Lol mine is Taurus--- a bull lol I dunnoo.... I'd like to see Amandas inspirational pics!


----------



## GuessWho (Jun 28, 2007)

interesting theme


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey There!! Here's some inspirational pics........

Libra- Sign of balance and scales. Ruled by Venus and air. Colors are pink, blue and lavender.











Taurus- The Bull ruled by Venus and Earth elements. Colors are mauve, green and pale blue.











Aquarius- The water bearer ruled by Air and Uranus. Colors are electric blue and turquoise.





















Scorpio- The scorpion ruled by PLuto and water. Colors are red and black.











Cancer- The Crab ruled by the Moon and water. Colors are silver, white and platinum.






Gemini- The Twins ruled by Mercury and Air. Colors are Red, Yellow and White.






Aries- The ram. Ruled by Fire. Colors are red, white and pink. Planet is Mars.






Virgo- The Modest Maiden or Virgin. Ruled by Earth. Colors are Navy, Blue and Grey.






Pisces- The fish ruled by Neptune and water.Colors are pale green, silver and pink.











Leo- The mighty lion ruled by the sun and fire. Colors are gold and scarlet.











Capricorn- The goat ruled by Saturn and Earth elements. Colors are green and burnt orange.











Sagittarius- The Archer ruled by Jupiter and Fire. Colors are orange, yellow and red.


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 28, 2007)

I absolutly LOVE this theme. I am such a zodiac fiend! And yet I will most likely chicken out of doing this D2B aswell.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's some more......






Gemini






Aries






Capricorn






Pisces











Sagittarius











Taurus






Cancer






Leo






Virgo






Libra


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutly LOVE this theme. I am such a zodiac fiend! And yet I will most likely chicken out of doing this D2B aswell. You can do it! Don't chicken out!



I'm sure you'll do a great job!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 28, 2007)

This should be fun!!!


----------



## flipflop (Jun 28, 2007)

This could make for a great casual Friday!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 28, 2007)

americas next top model cycle 4 did the zodiac...so here are some inspiration pics:

brady: scorpio

brittany: sagittarius

christina: libra

kahlen: aries

keenyah: taurus

lluvy: pisces

michelle: aquarius

naima: capricorn

noelle: leo

rebecca: virgo

tatiana: gemini

tiffany: cancer

source: - The ultimate AMERICA's NEXT TOP MODEL gallery - hosted by fan-sites.org


----------



## gs. (Jun 28, 2007)

inspiration picture... kindof?


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 28, 2007)

This is gonna be awesome! There's no way I could ever compete in this, though.


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 28, 2007)

Oohh FUN!!! I think I'm going to be addicted to these D2B challenges...it's like playing dress up n it doesn't have to be halloween!

Thanks for the inspirational pics and those from ANTM...


----------



## niksaki (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey all.

ok i did this the other week especially for this dare...lol they arnt very good and i did go nuts with eye colour but i didnt know what else to do with my star sign gemini (the twins!!)



so here we go! lol

thanks for Nic

p.s. here is my inspiration pic also


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 28, 2007)

nice inspiration pics, this one is gonna be a challenge!


----------



## niksaki (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Very clever, Niksaki! Love it!


----------



## Bikz (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I'll try this one...

It's gonna be nice!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sounds like a really cool theme!!But, i don't think i can make myself look like a capricorn :S ..

Isn't that like some kind of animal with horns?

Yeah, that's what I was thinking... We're goats LOL!
Nik, you did absolutely awesome! Love it!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 29, 2007)

Nik, I love that. How did you take that pic without getting a flash on the mirror? No matter what I do when I take a pic in the mirror it either has a flash or else it is blurry. Great job.


----------



## niksaki (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nik, I love that. How did you take that pic without getting a flash on the mirror? No matter what I do when I take a pic in the mirror it either has a flash or else it is blurry. Great job. thanks lol i do not know i thought it wouldnt work cos of the flash but it never showed up thankfully.


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 29, 2007)

I loved that, so clever.... I think it's safe to assume you are Gemini!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 29, 2007)

Sexy Nic.

I think I'll have to stick with my colors, cause I'm a crab!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, Niksaki, fantastic entry!! Great job


----------



## niksaki (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I loved that, so clever.... I think it's safe to assume you are Gemini! yeah you guessed it lol


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

i figured the mirror thing would be used. well there goes my idea





it looks hot though


----------



## niksaki (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i figured the mirror thing would be used. well there goes my idea




it looks hot though

OH NO!!!!








im sorry mindy sue i guess my idea was not completley origional ha ha ha you still can do it!! i would love to see other people use the mirror idea too! cant wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 29, 2007)

Grr red &amp; black for scorpio i dont have red!


----------



## niksaki (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Grr red &amp; black for scorpio i dont have red! could you use red eyeliner or lipstick instead of e/s? just a thought i think this one is so exciting! come on everyone do your thing!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought about the red lips black eyes but that would just be nmy smokey eye look. Then i would like add my little sign somewhere.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 29, 2007)

Great idea niksaki! You look beautiful!

Are people limited to what their actual sign is, or any sign?


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

loving the motivation haha

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great idea niksaki! You look beautiful!
Are people limited to what their actual sign is, or any sign?

good question!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 29, 2007)

This ought to be interesting. I can't wait to see more entries. _Maaaybe_ I'll try it.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 29, 2007)

cool niksaki, this is a good theme


----------



## Manda (Jun 29, 2007)

You look great Nik!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are people limited to what their actual sign is, or any sign? Ideally, the entries would be related to your own signs. But I don't think anyone is going to check your birthdays and refuse to let people enter if they don't do their own sign.
*wink, WINK*

LOL!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 29, 2007)

Niksaki, love your entry!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 29, 2007)

wow first entry looks great! i love the mirror idea!!

here is my entry its my first d2b entry ever!!!

I am a capricorn. "sea goat" or something the colors are green and orange so here it goes!!!
































OK there you are , enjoy!! I hope you all like it!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ideally, the entries would be related to your own signs. But I don't think anyone is going to check your birthdays and refuse to let people enter if they don't do their own sign.
*wink, WINK*

LOL!

LOL, StereoXGirl! Well, gtk - answers my question too.




MissXXXrae, can't see your entry yet cause I'm sneak surfing at work and the internet blocking somehow bans the pics in posts, lol. But I'm sure they're beautiful!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Love it Nik and XXXrae.

I hope one of the Taurus girls winds her hair into Bull horns!!! I am really excited about this challenge. I intentionally wanted this DTB to be broad so we could see a range of interpretations. Don't be afraid ladies!!!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 29, 2007)

Btw, little OT here, but Citre - love your byline! One of my fave songs.


----------



## ivette (Jun 29, 2007)

cool theme

love all the pics


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 30, 2007)

Whoa...MisXXXRae!!! Your entry looks amazing! Love the color combo u used!

Niksaki! Love urs too-- I like how each eye has a different color e/s!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Manda (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful Miss Rae! Is your necklace of a bird from Tillys? If so, I have the same one, if not then ignroe this lol


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoa...MisXXXRae!!! Your entry looks amazing! Love the color combo u used!
Niksaki! Love urs too-- I like how each eye has a different color e/s!

Thank you! Its my first on so makes me feel good you liked it!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

it was pretty much perfect


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, StereoXGirl! Well, gtk - answers my question too.



Sorry I didn't answer your question sooner! I wasn't trying to ignore you or anything. lol.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 30, 2007)

interesting theme, look forward to seeing all the entries


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry I didn't answer your question sooner! I wasn't trying to ignore you or anything. lol.



Oh, no, I didn't mean it like that. No worries! Just glad because now I know.




MissXXXrae, now I can see your pics - BEAUTIFUL job!!! Love the colors.


----------



## Princess Jen (Jun 30, 2007)

both girls= extremly talented!!!! [[and not to mention gorgeous!



]]

i love the entries so much.

someone do a scorpio!! that should be interesting.

&lt;3


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess Jen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif both girls= extremly talented!!!! [[and not to mention gorgeous!



]]i love the entries so much.

someone do a scorpio!! that should be interesting.

&lt;3

This should really be fun! I'm a Scorpio, so I'll see what I can come up with! Wish me luck!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful Miss Rae! Is your necklace of a bird from Tillys? If so, I have the same one, if not then ignroe this lol



lol yes it is


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2007)

woooooooow, can't wait to see more, you are both beautiful ladies !


----------



## Babino (Jul 1, 2007)

MissXXXRae you did an AMAZING job..The blending is awesome!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey guys! i decided to do Scorpio, being that I am a Scorp. I focused on the color in the pics. (Black &amp; Red) I tried to go for a dark and mysterious look and a soft and sweet look. Anyways, I hope you like my pics. This is my very *first *DTB challenge so be kind... please. I had so much fun! Enjoy!!
















Thanks for looking!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 1, 2007)

the entries are great!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 2, 2007)

Pretty lame but here it is!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 2, 2007)

All the entries look amazing!

I agree...D2B challenges are so fun! I'm gonna end up using all my makeup on these one day..LOL...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 2, 2007)

just an idea. make the eye the Scorpios body and the brow the tail and paint the eye lid the pattern of the body



that would be sexy ?

more inspiration pics!


----------



## MissPout (Jul 2, 2007)

* Gemini- The Twins ruled by Mercury and Air. Colors are Red, Yellow and White.*

*



**
*

*



*

*



*


----------



## entipy (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool!





I'm a Taurus girl. Bene, I might steal your idea.



I've been wanting to wear my hair in pigtails lately, anyway... Hmmm....


----------



## magosienne (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool!




I'm a Taurus girl. Bene, I might steal your idea.



I've been wanting to wear my hair in pigtails lately, anyway... Hmmm....

lol ! why not, the taurus girl i am love that idea !!! 
pretty entries ladies !!


----------



## entipy (Jul 2, 2007)

And yes, I'm sorry. I forgot to mention the entries. They look great!!!

Nik - Beautiful! I love the mirror idea.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 2, 2007)

Great job ladies.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 2, 2007)

OK I suck at using a camera, but heres my pic.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome entries



Very creative.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 3, 2007)

cool entries so far!!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 3, 2007)

oh no i did my entry before the thread started and didnt realise gemini was red,yellow and white! i just tried to my version of this pic..hope this doesnt matter..


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

so many mirror pics im glad i didnt do mine haha

but you all look amazing in yours


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 3, 2007)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

So many gorgeous entries, ladies! Seriously! Could you get any hotter???


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK I suck at using a camera, but heres my pic.http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...7/daretobe.jpg

this is great, i love that combo !


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is great, i love that combo ! Awww thanks


----------



## Jessica (Jul 4, 2007)

wow everyones entries are so great!!!! I am loving them all!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking great ladies!


----------



## dapryncess (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh wow, there's been some amazing entries thus far! Nik, yours is awesome!! Lots of Gemini's on the board I see!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 4, 2007)

wow, everyone looks stunning!

nik and ashlee... excellent entries!

i can't wait to see more.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 4, 2007)

I wanna enter...

...gotta think of something to do because I don't wanna draw a freaking fish on my face.

I got no work tomorrow so I'll try then.

Good entries so far, ladies.

Where's Amanda - post yours already, haha.

Imagine doing the chinese zodiac signs. I'm the year of the tiger....

...I know being in the year of the rat or pig wouldve been mainy. Haha.


----------



## MissOli (Jul 4, 2007)

man I need a bow and some arrows *lol* no idea how to get hold of it


----------



## LilDee (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow! amazing entries so far! you are all so talented!!

As a capricorn i decided to do one too




but not as a goat with horns lol

I used the earthly colors of a capricorn and my astrological sign..





Attachment 34538Attachment 34537Attachment 34536


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanna enter...
Imagine doing the chinese zodiac signs. I'm the year of the tiger....

...I know being in the year of the rat or pig wouldve been mainy. Haha.




LOL...I'm the year of the pig, so I think I'm gonna stick with the regular zodiac...hehe...I gotta think of something to do too.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

that looks cool dee! good job.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



LOL...I'm the year of the pig, so I think I'm gonna stick with the regular zodiac...hehe...I gotta think of something to do too. I just had to look mine up after seeing this! lol. I'm the year of the dog. Nice. lol. j/k.
ETA: Great job, LilDee!


----------



## gs. (Jul 5, 2007)

I did the makeup and all for this, but i dont know y'all did so good, haha i dont know if i wanna put mine up!!

ps. great job to everyone!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did the makeup and all for this, but i dont know y'all did so good, haha i dont know if i wanna put mine up!!
ps. great job to everyone!

of coz u should!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did the makeup and all for this, but i dont know y'all did so good, haha i dont know if i wanna put mine up!!
ps. great job to everyone!

i bet it's fab! you're pretty. post it!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did the makeup and all for this, but i dont know y'all did so good, haha i dont know if i wanna put mine up!!
ps. great job to everyone!

yes, yes, post, post!!




StereoXGirl, I'm the year of the dog too, lol. Nice new avatar pic, btw!!

Aaaaaaand, here's my entry! Aries, the ram. I used the colors (red, pink, and white), as well as a 'fire effect' on the cheeks since it is ruled by fire, and, obviously, the astrological symbol.






Here's side views of the 'horns' (as well as a better view of the 'fire effect' on the cheeks):











And, finally, a close-up closed-lid view of my pink-to-white eyeshadow:


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 5, 2007)

tigrisjasmine- very cool and creative, all of you did a great job!


----------



## entipy (Jul 5, 2007)

tigrisjasmine - That is awesome!!!!!!!



Very creative! You did a great job.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that looks cool dee! good job. thank you!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ETA: Great job, LilDee!

Thanks





Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, yes, post, post!!




StereoXGirl, I'm the year of the dog too, lol. Nice new avatar pic, btw!!

Aaaaaaand, here's my entry! Aries, the ram. I used the colors (red, pink, and white), as well as a 'fire effect' on the cheeks since it is ruled by fire, and, obviously, the astrological symbol.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...sia/aries1.jpg

Here's side views of the 'horns' (as well as a better view of the 'fire effect' on the cheeks):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ehornright.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...dehornleft.jpg

And, finally, a close-up closed-lid view of my pink-to-white eyeshadow:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...yesclosed2.jpg

Wow That is a really awesome job! creative too!!Love it girl!

Everyone has done such a good job!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 5, 2007)

Aw, thanks ladies!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

great job!! love the creativity!


----------



## entipy (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's my entry!





Thanks to Bene for the "horn" suggestion and to another lady for the nose ring suggestion.

TAURUS






http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1120/...7a4ab87306.jpg































Natural Light

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1418/...266f67cc8c.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1130/...4d02d9f423.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1148/...e728474f39.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1423/...c8c0ff2924.jpg


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

lol entipy that second pic is so cute!

intense entry! i like it.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

nice one entipy!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, ladies. Great entries. I am loving seeing all of the unique pics.

Entipy, you look great, I just love that red on you.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 6, 2007)

tigirs love it very creative with the hair and the MU simple but effective!!

And entipy great work as always, ur always creative with ur mu great work


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif StereoXGirl, I'm the year of the dog too, lol. Nice new avatar pic, btw!! Thanks so much!




That's cool, we're the same year! lol.
I love how creative you got with your entry! The hair just puts it over the top! Great job!!!





Entipy, too...you girls are so creative! I never would have thought of any of that! lol.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 6, 2007)

i wonder if amanda will do this one.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, entipy, I LIKE!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, entipy, you always do such amazing things with your eyes - and this is no different! Beautiful job!


----------



## gs. (Jul 6, 2007)

haha im only posting one, so thats my entry :/

haha im not very happy with it but whatever





ps im sagitarious, so i chose to do the colors** and i put the symbol


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 6, 2007)

ooo0h i like it.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aaaaaaand, here's my entry! Aries, the ram. fantastic... I love "fire" on the cheeks.


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 6, 2007)

wow, beautiful enties ladies!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 6, 2007)

You all are so creative!


----------



## emih19 (Jul 6, 2007)

you ladies look amazing!!!nice entries...i love them alll....i might do an entry also


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 6, 2007)

all of you look lovely


----------



## entipy (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol entipy that second pic is so cute!
intense entry! i like it.

Thanks, Mindy!



Not sure how well my goofy lil' smile goes with that crazy look, but... 

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Entipy, you look great, I just love that red on you. Thank you, Bexy! I wish I could wear the red more often without it being such a wild look.

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And entipy great work as always, ur always creative with ur mu great work Awww, thank you chantelle!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Entipy, too...you girls are so creative! I never would have thought of any of that! lol. Thanks! I can't take credit for the "horns" idea or the ring in the nose.

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, entipy, you always do such amazing things with your eyes - and this is no different! Beautiful job! Thank you so much!

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i8.tinypic.com/626fbir.jpg
haha im only posting one, so thats my entry :/

haha im not very happy with it but whatever





ps im sagitarious, so i chose to do the colors** and i put the symbol





GS - This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fantastic... I love "fire" on the cheeks. Thanks!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 6, 2007)

gorgeous entries


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful entries, ladies!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 6, 2007)

No libras?? Hmm maybe tonight Ill dig out my astrology book and try it. Although all the entries are already so awesome I dont think I stand a chance haha I might still try it just for fun...


----------



## bmichlig (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow - everyone's done such awesome work! Very cool and creative!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i8.tinypic.com/626fbir.jpg
haha im only posting one, so thats my entry :/

haha im not very happy with it but whatever






ps im sagitarious, so i chose to do the colors** and i put the symbol





Beautiful, gs!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 7, 2007)

gs i love your makeup application as well as the sign,

flawless!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 7, 2007)

wow, im loving the creativity in the dtb, entipy- so clever-i love it!


----------



## entipy (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, im loving the creativity in the dtb, entipy- so clever-i love it! Thanks, debbie!


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 7, 2007)

very nice pictures all!!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all!!! I didn't have a weighing scale



so I just did the colors for Libra which are pink, blue, and lavender. Thanks to Bene for the color idea, otherwise I didn't know what to do for my sign.

Here are my entries!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

Great job, Lachinita and GS.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!!! I didn't have a weighing scale



so I just did the colors for Libra which are pink, blue, and lavender. Thanks to Bene for the color idea, otherwise I didn't know what to do for my sign.
Here are my entries!

I love your color choices.. what are they? i want to buy some.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, Bexy!

XkrissyX, I'm glad u liked it! I used NYX shadows with their jumbo pencils as a base, using similar colors as the e/s I applied on top...The pink is Hot Pink, purple in the outer lid was called Purple



, mid-lid (haha...don't know what it's really called) was Cherry, then Baby Blue Pearl in the inner 1/2 of the eyelid, and the white one in the inner corners was White Pearl which I also used as a highlight on the browbone...then a sparkly blue eyeliner on bottom lashes by Rimmel. Hope this helps!


----------



## apropo (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, yes, post, post!!




StereoXGirl, I'm the year of the dog too, lol. Nice new avatar pic, btw!!

Aaaaaaand, here's my entry! Aries, the ram. I used the colors (red, pink, and white), as well as a 'fire effect' on the cheeks since it is ruled by fire, and, obviously, the astrological symbol.

Here's side views of the 'horns' (as well as a better view of the 'fire effect' on the cheeks):

And, finally, a close-up closed-lid view of my pink-to-white eyeshadow:

BRAVO!!! very creative!!!!

all the entries are cool!


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!!! I didn't have a weighing scale



so I just did the colors for Libra which are pink, blue, and lavender. Thanks to Bene for the color idea, otherwise I didn't know what to do for my sign.
Here are my entries!

Great job!! This looks wonderful.


----------



## apropo (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!!! I didn't have a weighing scale



so I just did the colors for Libra which are pink, blue, and lavender. Thanks to Bene for the color idea, otherwise I didn't know what to do for my sign.
Here are my entries!

really awesome!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 8, 2007)

so georgeous chinita!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!!! I didn't have a weighing scale



so I just did the colors for Libra which are pink, blue, and lavender. Thanks to Bene for the color idea, otherwise I didn't know what to do for my sign.
Here are my entries!

I can definitely tell you're a Libra! Geat job!


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 8, 2007)

great job all!

entipy - love the red on your eyes, it's so intense! it's kind of Egyptian-like....


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 8, 2007)

My first D2B.

I'm an Aries :








My entry:






Right:






Left:






I just wanted something outrageous :]


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kittenmittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great job all!entipy - love the red on your eyes, it's so intense! it's kind of Egyptian-like....

Thanks!!




Marissa - That is really cool!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh this vote is going to be hard cause you all did reallly good.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, you guys!





Marissa, I love how u did ur makeup!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 8, 2007)

very nice ladies


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MarissaMAC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My first D2B.
I'm an Aries :

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...777/D2B016.jpg

Right:

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...777/D2B018.jpg

Left:

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...777/D2B007.jpg

I just wanted something outrageous :]

That looks so fun!




I love it...


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone~


----------



## charminggirl (Jul 9, 2007)

Everyone looks so beautiful, so creative everyone!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 9, 2007)

great entries !!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 10, 2007)

wow, lachinita thats so beautiful, marissamac very creative!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,

This one is quite challenging. So far, the entries are fantastic. I all of you good luck.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Everyone.....

I barely made it this time! I left my cam in my friends car (2 hours away) and had to borrow the BF's.

I am an Aquarius and we are The Water Bearers. My colors are Turquoise and Electric Blue. Aquarians are known for being eccentric and lively. They are very social and thrive in busy chaotic environments.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Everyone.....I barely made it this time! I left my cam in my friends car (2 hours away) and had to borrow the BF's.

I am an Aquarius and we are The Water Bearers. My colors are Turquoise and Electric Blue. Aquarians are known for being eccentric and lively. They are very social and thrive in busy chaotic environments.

This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2007)

Sike... I'm not gonna enter after seeing Amanda's. Haha.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 11, 2007)

dang how can we compete with amanda. that first pic is AMAZING.

i loveeeee it.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sike... I'm not gonna enter after seeing Amanda's. Haha. LOL



Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dang how can we compete with amanda. that first pic is AMAZING.
i loveeeee it.

I agree!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Awwww...thanks friends.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dang how can we compete with amanda. that first pic is AMAZING.
i loveeeee it.

OMG!!! U look like a goddess, Amanda!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 11, 2007)

Everyone looks so good!





Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Everyone.....I barely made it this time! I left my cam in my friends car (2 hours away) and had to borrow the BF's.

I am an Aquarius and we are The Water Bearers. My colors are Turquoise and Electric Blue. Aquarians are known for being eccentric and lively. They are very social and thrive in busy chaotic environments.

I'm just wondering what colour you used in your outer v. It's a beautiful colour.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone looks so good!




I'm just wondering what colour you used in your outer v. It's a beautiful colour.

On my eyes I used...Lid- Benefit Moon Doggie

Crease- MAC Electric Eel

Eyeliners- Upperlid: Benefit babecake, Inner Rim: Blacktrack fluidline, Design: MAC Liquidlast in Aqualine

Lashes by Ardell


----------



## MindySue (Jul 11, 2007)

Just a curious question Manders, whats in the vase? It's the prettiest color blue, haha


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a curious question Manders, whats in the vase? It's the prettiest color blue, haha I make Mexican Sugar Skulls and decorate them with brightly colored frosting. The get the color I used the NEON blue food coloring from my last project, I just mixed it with water.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On my eyes I used...Lid- Benefit Moon Doggie

Crease- MAC Electric Eel

Eyeliners- Upperlid: Benefit babecake, Inner Rim: Blacktrack fluidline, Design: MAC Liquidlast in Aqualine

Lashes by Ardell

Thanks.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 11, 2007)

I assumed food coloring. For some reason I want to drink it, haha!

I guess im picturing it tasting like kool-aid. nope.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 11, 2007)

AHHH I guess I'm [email protected]# out of luck now that Benebaby entered.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 11, 2007)

wow! benebaby, you look flawless and angelic!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Everyone.....I barely made it this time! I left my cam in my friends car (2 hours away) and had to borrow the BF's.

I am an Aquarius and we are The Water Bearers. My colors are Turquoise and Electric Blue. Aquarians are known for being eccentric and lively. They are very social and thrive in busy chaotic environments.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/dtb.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/dtb2.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/dtbeyes.jpg

I'm an aquarius, too! Very pretty entry!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Today's the last day to enter, ladies!


----------



## entipy (Jul 11, 2007)

BeneBaby - That is wonderfully gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 11, 2007)

Amanda, you do look like a goddess. Is your hair curly, or did you curl it?


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow benebaby put all of us to shame :] Great entry&lt;3


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amanda, you do look like a goddess. Is your hair curly, or did you curl it? I curled it. It's naturally curly, but too long to hold the curl. I used Hot Rollers. 
Thanks for the compliments everyone...


----------



## Kathy (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow!! Great entries ladies! Very creative!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow Amanda you look great in those pics.


----------

